# DD-WRT Web UI Not Accessable



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

I flashed my router to DD-WRT, but I could not access the web ui which is suppose to come on typing 192.168.1.1 in the web browser. :banghead: . It used to come fine before but I reflashed to Asus Firmware but now I cannot access it. I have tried several times to flashing it to Asus Firmware and Back to DD-WRT, but it didn't work. When I flash to ASUS everytime my old settings are still the same. I tried assigning a static IP also. BTW: I have Asus RT-N13U Rev. B1 Router if it matters


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi did you check that the DD-WRT firmware was compatible with the asus router?

Please try a hard reset of the router using the reset button or an opened paperclip and press and hold into small hole in the back of the router for between 10 to 20 seconds until you see all the lights on the asus light up to indicate the router has reset.

See if you can access the web utility now by navigating to it's ip address and logging in.

If this does not work try the 30-30-30 hard reset rule for routers below:

The 30-30-30 Hard Reset Rule for Routers

Be aware that flashing the router with DD-WRT firmware that is not compatible with your router may have bricked it and will be unusable.


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi,

My router is compatible with DD-WRT I downloaded the update from their database, I will try both of these tomorrow gotta sleep now its like 1 am in my country. I will try it and let you know


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Did you do the original flash using an ethernet cable as doing it wirelessly is very risky and not interrupting the flash in progress also is important and can brick the router also even if compatible?


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

Ya, I did it via connecting Ethernet cable only, I actually followed the DD-WRT wiki for Asus RT-N13U letter by letter. Though it seemed my LAN connection was fluctuating, disconnecting every 7-10 seconds and connecting back in 2-3 seconds., I don't think that is a problem as I flashed back to official Asus Firmware while the LAN was fluctuating as usual. I have done a loop of it about 8-10 time and every time the DD-WRT Web UI will not show up but after flashing to Asus Official Firmware, Asus's Official Firmware will show up. I actually once successfully flashed to DD-WRT but for Obvious reason I flashed back to Asus Official Firmware, since that time I can't access DD-WRT Web UI when flashed to DD-WRT. Now I have temporarily flashed back to Asus Official Firmware and the router is Working Fine Now.


----------



## appyx (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm also having the same problem. Whenever i flash my router to ddwrt, i can not access the web ui. It was accessible the very first time i flashed. Then i reverted back to the official firmware. Now i can flash dd wrt, but i can't login to the web gui by 192.168.2.1 or 192.168.1.1

Other thing is that if i connect my wan cable, it is able to run the internet (even right now) but i'm not able to open up the web ui ... 
I've also followed the dd wrt wiki page while installing.
Tried to cleared my caches, hard reset the router bu nothing is helping.

btw my router is also rt n13u b1


----------



## gameboy1998 (Nov 11, 2012)

TheCyberMan said:


> Hi did you check that the DD-WRT firmware was compatible with the asus router?
> 
> Please try a hard reset of the router using the reset button or an opened paperclip and press and hold into small hole in the back of the router for between 10 to 20 seconds until you see all the lights on the asus light up to indicate the router has reset.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Does your router respond to ICMP (ping) requests?

Via a command prompt:

```
ping 192.168.1.1
```


----------



## appyx (Dec 9, 2012)

Fjandr said:


> Does your router respond to ICMP (ping) requests?
> 
> Via a command prompt:
> 
> ...


when connected with my modem, it does but without the modem nothing, tried ipconfig /all, with and without the router

..

also when the dd wrt was installed i could go to the web gui of my modem (modem and router both connected) but not of that the router... (since the second time i've been trying to install the dd wrt, after i reverted back to asus firmware, it worked for one instance but never again...)

One more thing i noticed was that when the asus firmware was installed, all of me led's power, wireless, internet are on... but with dd wrt only wirelss and and internet led's are one.. power led does gets on but only for a few seconds..


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

It's not clear what you're actually doing when you say "with" and "without" the modem.

Are you saying you can ping the router when the modem is attached to the router's WAN port but not when the modem is disconnected from it? At the same time your PC is attached to one of the LAN ports on the router? Are you positive 192.168.1.1 is the IP of the router and not the IP of the modem?


----------



## appyx (Dec 9, 2012)

Fjandr said:


> It's not clear what you're actually doing when you say "with" and "without" the modem.
> 
> Are you saying you can ping the router when the modem is attached to the router's WAN port but not when the modem is disconnected from it? At the same time your PC is attached to one of the LAN ports on the router? Are you positive 192.168.1.1 is the IP of the router and not the IP of the modem?


Are you saying you can ping the router when the modem is attached to the router's WAN port but not when the modem is disconnected from it?

--->> i can ping my router with asus official firmware installed (and no modem attached) but i can not ping my router (with or without the modem) when installed dd wrt firmware !!

and i'm positive that my router ip is 192.168.2.1 ///


----------



## appyx (Dec 9, 2012)

Fjandr said:


> It's not clear what you're actually doing when you say "with" and "without" the modem.
> 
> Are you saying you can ping the router when the modem is attached to the router's WAN port but not when the modem is disconnected from it?
> 
> ...


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

gameboy1998 said:


> Ya, I did it via connecting Ethernet cable only, I actually followed the DD-WRT wiki for Asus RT-N13U letter by letter. Though it seemed my LAN connection was fluctuating, disconnecting every 7-10 seconds and connecting back in 2-3 seconds., I don't think that is a problem as I flashed back to official Asus Firmware while the LAN was fluctuating as usual. I have done a loop of it about 8-10 time and every time the DD-WRT Web UI will not show up but after flashing to Asus Official Firmware, Asus's Official Firmware will show up. I actually once successfully flashed to DD-WRT but for Obvious reason I flashed back to Asus Official Firmware, since that time I can't access DD-WRT Web UI when flashed to DD-WRT. Now I have temporarily flashed back to Asus Official Firmware and the router is Working Fine Now.


Ok your router is working fine with the official asus firmware that is good.
With the DD-WRT firmware it is not working so well there may be a problem with the firmware itself maybe an incompatibility issue of some kind. I would not bother to flash again as it is obviously not working.
I would file a bug report at the DD-WRT forum if your router is listed as compatible with the firmware they may be able to give you some guidance if there maybe a fix.



appyx said:


> I'm also having the same problem. Whenever i flash my router to ddwrt, i can not access the web ui. It was accessible the very first time i flashed. Then i reverted back to the official firmware. Now i can flash dd wrt, but i can't login to the web gui by 192.168.2.1 or 192.168.1.1
> 
> Other thing is that if i connect my wan cable, it is able to run the internet (even right now) but i'm not able to open up the web ui ...
> I've also followed the dd wrt wiki page while installing.
> ...


appyx we are helping another user in this thread and asking for help in existing threads is not allowed even if the issue is similar or the same.

Please see our  rules

Please create a new thread please regarding your issue.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Indeed, and I mistook the OP with the reply. My question still applies to gameboy1998: can you ping the router at all?


----------



## appyx (Dec 9, 2012)

My bad, didn't meant to hijack the thread

Peace


----------

